# WWE2k16 Kauft das einer von euch ???



## Sven. (24 Sep. 2015)

Hallo ich frage mal hier in die Runde, ob einige von euch das Neue WWE2k16 Spiel was es ja Ende Oktober für PS3 PS4 und X-Box zuhaben sein wird. Ob ihr es kauft ???

In Amerika wird das Spiel am 27 Oktober erscheinen, Hier in Deutschland wird es so am 29 oder am 30 Oktober erscheinen. Also ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall auch dieses Jahr kaufen für die PS3. Es gibt jetzt ein Mega Großes Roster 2k schreibe es sollen bis zu 126 WWE Superstars Plus die neuen NXT Stars vorhanden sein. 

ich hatte mir damals ja das WWE2k15 für die PS3 gekauft eigentlich spiele ich diese Spiele sehr gerne, aber es ist echt zu schwer gewesen und hab es dann auch Aufgegeben, weiter zu Spielen. 

OK der Preis liegt zwischen 50€ für die PS3 und für die PS 4 69€.

Da ich gehört habe das es wahrscheinlich das letzte Mal erscheint auf der PS3, Weiß vielleicht einer was darüber ????

Oder sagt ihr ganz einfach das ihr das WWE2k16 nicht kaufen werdet weil es immer das gleiche ist ???

Also wer hat solche WWE Games bei sich zuhause.
Habe von 2009 bis 15 alle WWE Games.


----------



## Creepybastard (24 Sep. 2015)

also ich hab die Reihe glaube ich 2006 oder so auf der PS2 damals angefangen und auf der PS3 fortgeführt. Mittlerweile hab ich ne X1 und bleibe aber auch da den WWE Spielen treu. Sicher ist es irgendwie immer das gleiche, aber jedes Mal ein neues Roster, neue nachspielbare Inhalte und so... ich finds immer wieder genial und darum hab ich mir auch das 16er Game wieder bestellt


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2015)

Das letzte, was ich davon hatte war WWE 2k14. Davor hatte ich aber auch ne lange Pause gemacht ab SvR2008 oder so. 2k15 fand ich richtig schwach, als ich mir Gameplays auf Youtube angeschaut habe. Bei 2k16 bin ich da zuversichtlicher, weil man mehr CAW-Plätze erhält und der Karrieremodus ausgebaut wird. Ich bleibe aber dabei, es mir nur auf Youtube zu gönnen.


----------



## Sven. (25 Sep. 2015)

Danke euch beiden. Nun WWE2k15 Schwach das Spiel ist sowas von Schwer gemacht worden. Mir hat auch am besten das WWE2k14 gefallen, das war auch sehr schön lange und vor allem 30 Jahre WM Modus war Klasse. Nun wir dürfen bestimmt gespannt sein was sie an Machtes reinpacken. Das Roster Steht ja bereits Fest. Hier sind einige Gameplay und Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD_gWTIsBa0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cl7qHVD5x7Q

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6YOGqm3150


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2015)

Es ist natürlich endgeil, dass sie Stone Cold als Werbefigur genommen haben und man die Terminatoren spielen kann. Das gibt schonmal Pluspunkte


----------



## Sven. (25 Sep. 2015)

Ja Stone Cold ist auch ein Harter Hund. Austin fande ich schon immer Klasse.  ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall Kaufen zum Geburtstag noch. Na ja und einige sagen das die Grafik mal wieder die Selbe wäre auf der PS3 und sie hätte sich wohl kaum geändert.


----------



## Death Row (25 Sep. 2015)

Ja spieletechnisch wird sich da nicht viel ändern. Darum sehe ich auch nicht ein, mir jedes Jahr solche Spielereihen zu kaufen.


----------



## Sven. (26 Sep. 2015)

Brauchst du ja auch nicht, wenn du nicht möchtest. Der Terminator gibt es sowieso als DLC Paket. Under 1000 Vor Besteller. Hier ein neuer Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=6&v=IFrI6JcGY0I


----------



## Sven. (27 Sep. 2015)

Eine Kleine Info für denn Karriere Modus in WWE2k16, der Karriere Modus wird nur auf der PS4 mit dabei sein, auf der PS3 wird dieser sehr Spannender Modus Leider nicht vorhanden sein. Was ich sehr schade finde. 

Aber die 126 WWE Superstars sind auf beiden Konsolen vorhanden. Ohne DLC.


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2015)

Für mich steht und fällt ein Wrestling-Spiel in dieser Generation mit dem Caw-Modus und was man daraus machen kann/darf. Ich habe zu 80-90% immer mit meinen erstellten Caws gespielt. Und wenn ich da keine ausführlichen Erstellmöglichkeiten habe ist das schon Käse.


----------



## Sven. (2 Okt. 2015)

Wer von euch eine PS4 hat zuhause hat bekommt das hier:





das gehört zur PS4 Karriere

Ein weiterer Trailer von und mit The New Day die Typen Nerven nur noch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEgKAFbQToU


----------



## rasput1n (7 Okt. 2015)

Das kaufe ich mir 100prozentig! Bin seit ewig Fan


----------



## Sven. (8 Okt. 2015)

Jetzt ist es Passiert was Passieren musste. 2k Veröffentlichte gestern ein neues Video.
WWE 2K16 DLC Ankündigung.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDF2stFZzio

Nun gab es also auch erste Details zum DLC zu erfahren. So erwarten uns 30 weitere Superstars (somit sind wir dann schon fast bei 160 Charakteren! 30 neue Moves, ein WWE Hall Of Fame Showcase mit 7 klassischen Match-Ups und natürlich der WWE 2K16 Accelerator, mit dem man alles freischalten kann. Die DLC's werden wieder etappenweise erfolgen, wobei der letzte Release wohl erst im März 2016 erscheinen wird.


----------



## DefLow712 (11 Okt. 2015)

alos 2k15 warn witz batista sieht aus wie ein bauarbeiter und der rest wurde erst recht nicht bearbeitet nene!!


----------



## Sven. (11 Okt. 2015)

Ganz deiner Meinung ich Lade die DLC nicht runter ich brauche so was nicht es reicht mir das Hauptspiel zu kaufen, es ist gerade auch nicht Billig auf der PS3 50€ und auf der PS4 von 60€ bis hin zu 70€ für die andere Edition WWE2k16 das Bild meine Ich:





Kostet nur die WWE 2K16 - Steelbook Edition [PlayStation 4] 69,99€ und wie ich finde das muss nicht sein. Schaut her ich habe auf meiner PS3 kein Internet um diese DLC Pakete runterzuladen warum auch. Ich werde mir wie jedes Jahr diese kleine aber feine Edition kaufen. Es ist mir egal Hauptsache das Spiel muss Spaß machen und das wir lange davon was haben.


----------



## Sven. (13 Okt. 2015)

Ein neues Video ist erschienen jetzt melden sich einige WWE Superstars und haben eine Nachricht an Arnold Schwarzenegger.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf6gwmyIwyc


----------



## Sven. (16 Okt. 2015)

Wer hat es von euch Vorbestellt ??? also ich habe es mir heute morgen Vorbestellen lassen für die PS3 und so mit habe ich auch dieses Paket bei mir zuhause. 





Es Beinhaltet 2 Charaktere ein mal denn T 800 von Terminator und ein mal Arnold Schwarzenegger als Terminator aus Terminator 2. Die Vorbesteller Box hat nur 5 € gekostet


----------



## Death Row (16 Okt. 2015)

Berichte dann mal bitte wie es sich als Terminator so spielt


----------



## Sven. (17 Okt. 2015)

Das ist noch die kleinste Variante von WWE2k16 es kostet auf der PS3 nur 49,99€ auf der PS4 60 bis 70 € und auf der X Box auch so um die 70€. Sagten die gestern im Geschäft. 

Ich habe es nicht so mit Edition wenn eine mal dabei ist gut aber für mich soll das Spiel Spaß machen und ich denke mal für euch auch. Egal auf welche Konsole. Der Vorgänger also WWE2k15 war für mich sehr schwer habe bis jetzt noch nicht alle Ziele im NXT Modus. 

PS: Terminator Pack ich habe kein Internetzugang zu meiner PS3 darum wird das nichts das ich Terminator Runterladen kann.


----------



## Death Row (18 Okt. 2015)

Habe gerade nochmal im Network geschaut und die Digital Deluxe Edition kostet ja echt *99€!*


----------



## Sven. (19 Okt. 2015)

Siehst du wie Tauer so eine Edition sein kann, jetzt kann ich mir von einigen wieder einmal Anhören warum ich das Spiel nicht für die PS4 gekauft habe, ich hatte die Vorbesteller Box in einem Forum hochgeladen, also das Bild was du siehst weiter oben er Antwortete darauf das hier:

Hast du es jetzt nur wegen dem Preis für PS3 gekauft, oder weil du auch keine aktuelle Konsole hast? Ersteres fände ich ja eher weniger clever. Da würde ich doch lieber die 20 Euro mehr für das Spiel auf der aktuellen Konsolengeneration ausgeben, als so eine lieblos hingeklatschte kastrierte Version zu zocken.

Bei Amazon hättest du es übrigens 5€ billiger gekriegt. 

Ich habe darauf nur das hier geschrieben:

Nein ich habe keine aktuelle Konsole also noch nicht eine PS4. Nein ich habe das nicht für denn Preis gekauft, weil alle 2k WWE Spiele die für die PS3 erscheinen jedes Jahr um die 49,99€ kosten. Und es ist mir völlig egal das Spiel soll Spaß machen ob es jetzt auf der PS3 gezockt wird oder auf der PS4.
Andere können sich gleich die PS4 kaufen und andere so wie ich dauert es eben mal etwas länger bis ich mir so eine Konsole kaufe sie ist ja auch nicht Billig. ich habe sehr viel von der PS4 gehört mein Freund hat eine, und er sagte er könne nur ein Tag Spielen da hatte wohl Sony sein Laufwerk Manipuliert so das die PS4 die DISC nicht mehr Lesen könne, und das er das für 15 € wieder Freigeschaltet hätte. Ich weiß nicht was da dran ist. Ob die Geschichte Überhaupt stimmt. 

Und weil ich mir jedes Jahr das Spiel kaufe.

Das finde ich schon ein bisschen Gemein nur weil die anderen die PS4 haben heißt es noch lange nicht das es Schlecht ist, vielleicht ist das Spiel genauso gut wie auf der PS4. 

Also da hört doch alles auf. Sowas lass ich mir nicht Bieten oder was meinst du darüber. Ja sicher ich weiß das die PS4 eine bessere Grafik hat braucht mann die PS3 nicht in denn Schmutz zu ziehen und mir das noch vor meiner Nase Binden. Und überhaupt einige kaufen die PS4 gleich und einige so wie ich warten noch auf die Gelegenheit weil sie ist ja auch nicht gerade Billig sondern für mich echt noch zu Tauer. 399€ Plus das FIFA 16 Spiel.

Ich finde das so ein Mist ich möchte nur mit diesem Spiel Spaß haben.


----------



## Death Row (19 Okt. 2015)

Nein es ist vollkommen legitim, dass du eine PS3 besitzt auch wenn es schon die PS4 gibt. Die Hauptsache hast du ja genannt: wenn es dir Spaß macht ist es doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich finde es mittlerweile auch bescheiden wenn man sich dafür rechtfertigen muss. Es gibt auch mehr als genug Menschen die zB noch mit dem NES spielen. Wohin soll das Gehate denn noch führen? Will man dann noch die Leute dumm anmachen, die lieber Brettspiele anstatt mit der Konsole spielen?


----------



## Sven. (20 Okt. 2015)

Hallo Death Row,

Ja du sagst es es ist doch so warum schreibe ich hier nicht ins Forum da meine PS3 keinen Internetzugang hat. ?? Warum ich möchte verhindern das jemand mich hier oder in einem anderen Forum mich deswegen auslacht. Es ist schon mal vorgekommen, da schrieb dann einer was du hast eine PS3 und kein Internetzugang. Ich brauch das nicht ich will nur Spielen und somit auch das WWE2k16 Spiel es ist mir egal welche DLC Pakete erscheinen.

Die es erst dann wieder einmal Stückchen weiße freigegeben werden. Heute konnte ich mir anhören von einem aus dem Forum das hier Bei Amazon bekommste es schon für 45,99€ hinterher geworfen! ja na und ich bezahle 49,99€ wie immer.


----------



## Sven. (21 Okt. 2015)

Jetzt wird es interessant gleich 3 Neue Videos sind freigegeben worden unter anderem ein Video das 1 Stunde geht und 2 weitere ein Video wo nur die Diven zusehen sind als Entrance Musik aber schaut es euch mal an. 

Jeder der jetzt von euch eine PS4 hat kann sich echt Glücklich schätzen. Hier sind die Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvlZM9USmmQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHsRvb7rRqo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1LStVmXBNU

Ich kann nicht mehr warten muss das Spiel haben


----------



## Death Row (21 Okt. 2015)

Paige 
Natalya


----------



## Sven. (23 Okt. 2015)

Ist doch Klasse wenn Paige 





Und 





Natalya

Gleich so im Spiel dabei sind und nicht mit einem DLC Pak versehen sind, finde ich gut, ja beim Vorgänger war Paige auch schon dabei aber nur als DLC. 14 bekannte Diven im Spiel.
Besser geht es nicht.


----------



## Death Row (24 Okt. 2015)

Also je mehr Gameplay ich davon sehe umso neugieriger bin ich darauf. Aber 99 € ist schon deftig! Ich will ja auch keine halben Sachen wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe.


----------



## Sven. (25 Okt. 2015)

Hallo wer sagt das du gleich für 99€ das WWE2k16 Game kaufen musst, nee wie gesagt ich werde es mir für 49,99€ für die PS3 kaufen. Und gut, es soll Spaß machen das Spiel. OK du schreibst wenn du mehr siehst bist du neugierig was noch so alles kommt, nun ich hätte noch 3 neue Entrance Videos viel Spaß beim schauen.

Undertaker American Bad Ass Entrance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOssR0nb4TE

The New Day Entrance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhL6QqEJQZ8

Neville Entrance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyIVs3c4Hi4

Das sind die neusten Videos, ich kann auch nicht mehr warten. Donnerstag oder Freitag hab ich es auf der PS3 

Hier das Main Roster:








NXT Roster:


----------



## Death Row (25 Okt. 2015)

Okay beim Undertaker haben sie ja nicht viel am Äußeren geändert. Einfach das aktuelle Gesicht und dazu braune statt schwarze lange Haare.


----------



## Sven. (26 Okt. 2015)

Also jetzt verstehe ich gar nix mehr, ich dachte es kommt erst morgen raus, hier gerade gefunden einer hat es schon für die PS3.


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2015)

Kommt drauf an WER das ist. Ist er Journalist, Youtuber? Dann darf er es vorab schon spielen. FranzZockt macht ja extra nen Livestream wenn die US-Version erscheint :crazy:


----------



## Sven. (27 Okt. 2015)

Ab Freitag auch bei uns in Deutschland Erhältlich für alle Konsolen.

Und das sind die neuen Trailer Plus von Franz Zockt ein Video er hat es schon sich heute morgen Runtergeladen also dann los geht es mit 2k Trailer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXbOSFbPb08

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SLALenr-ow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep_FTDPOo0w

Na dann viel Spaß beim schauen


----------



## Sven. (28 Okt. 2015)

Schon Morgen kommt das WWE2k16 in denn Handel freu mich darauf. Und kann es nicht mehr Erwarten


----------



## Sven. (28 Okt. 2015)

Das WWE2k16 Game schon bei mir zuhause eingetroffen ich bin echt Happy  2 Tage vor dem Veröffentlichungstermin.


----------



## Death Row (28 Okt. 2015)

Coole Sache! :thumbup:


----------



## Sven. (29 Okt. 2015)

Wer wissen möchte wie es beginnt das WWE2k16 Game hier das erste Video von Stone Cold:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6lUDMLnqAY

Und das hier ist die Geschichte Stone Cold VS Bret Hart.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz9l4FzljxA

Sehr Gut das Spiel kann es euch nur Empfehlen


----------



## Death Row (29 Okt. 2015)

Das ist natürlich ein fettes Intro. Keine Frage. Wie ich gesehen habe gibt es da auch Bonus Matches im Showcase


----------



## Sven. (29 Okt. 2015)

Ja Richtig Bonus Matches sind auch da und jede menge zum Freischalten egal ob es eine Arena ist oder ein Superstar wenn ihr eine Aufgabe Abschließt dann bekommt ihr nicht einen sondern gleich mehrere Sachen die es für diese Aufgabe gibt wie zum Beispiel die erste Arena von der WCW ist dabei.


----------



## Death Row (29 Okt. 2015)

Also braucht man nicht zwangsläufig den "Accelerator"


----------



## Sven. (29 Okt. 2015)

Ist nicht Erforderlich sag ich jetzt mal wenn mann am Anfang alles schon hat macht es keinen Spaß mehr und mann soll mit diesem Spiel Spaß haben. Ich bin gerade mal auf 16% mit Stone Cold und die Aufgaben und die Bonus Ziele sind eigentlich auch sehr Leicht also nicht wie bei WWE2k15 wo ich bald Ausgeflippt bin.


----------



## Death Row (29 Okt. 2015)

Dann ist ja gut. Ich warte dennoch ausführliche Reviews von FranzZockt und Wolverous ab. Weihnachten ist ja auch nicht mehr lange


----------



## Sven. (1 Nov. 2015)

So wer sich immer noch Unsicher füllt bei der Storyline von Stone Cold Steve Austin bei dem WWE2k16 Game seit gestern Abend habe ich voller 100% Alle Ziele und alle Bonusziele mit ihm erreicht es ist sehr einfach. Jetzt geht es nur noch um die anderen Ziele zu finden auch im 2k Showcase. Ihr spielt dort verschiedene WWE Superstars Bret Hart und so weiter. wenn ihr ein Ziel schafft mit einem anderen Superstars wird das Ziel natürlich auch Freigemacht, wie die anderen. 

Der Accelerator kostet natürlich Geld so wie die anderen Storys aber sie sind ja noch nicht Freigegeben. Wer dennoch warten möchte der kann sich im Neuen Jahr diesen Pass zulegen, also ich bin auch ohne Accelerator zufrieden und es macht Spaß.


----------



## Sven. (1 Nov. 2015)

Das sind die weiteren Ziele hier ein Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptKaoy938Us


----------



## Sven. (8 Nov. 2015)

Wer kann mir Helfen, ich brauche nur noch ein Ziel aus dem Spezialzielen, es handelt sich bei der Aufgabe um Tag Team Gürtels, die Aufgabe ist so Gewinne oder Verteidige mit Austin denn Tag Team Gürtel zu Auswahl stehen folgende Superstars, Undertaker Dude Love und Shawn Michaels mit Tripel H ist die Aufgabe Abgeschlossen, ich versuchte es jetzt 3 mal aber ich verstehe die Aufgabe nicht welche Tag Team Gürtel soll ich nehmen denn Aktuellen von New Day oder denn von 2002 ???

Trotzdem bekomme ich keine anderen Ziele es stehen noch insgesamt auf der Liste bei der Aufgabe 4 Ziele aus.


----------

